# My new dry start



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

Just thought I would show my new 55g that will be a low tech tank that is starting dry. Right now I have a sword plant, Marsilea and some moss. I have ecocomplete, and am keeping the lights on for 20 hours a day. I was reading about optimal light period for non-aquatics and i read from 20-24 hours. Less is you want to flower. I am planning on flooding in 1-2 months.


----------

